# new credit card expiry date - will direct debits bounce



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2011)

My credit card expires at the end of Sept and I have been issued with a new credit card. 

The number is the same but the expiry date and the code at the back has changed.

I have one or two things taken directly from my Visa account. Will they go through as normal?


----------



## Newbie! (9 Sep 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> My credit card expires at the end of Sept and I have been issued with a new credit card.
> 
> The number is the same but the expiry date and the code at the back has changed.
> 
> I have one or two things taken directly from my Visa account. Will they go through as normal?


 
Our eToll payments failed to go when we got our new visa card. That's the only regular payment we arrange from it.


----------



## callybags (9 Sep 2011)

I am in the same boat.

My card expired on 31st August and I have my Sky subscription paid from it- although it's not due to be paid until 28th Sept.

I would have thought the process should be streamlined to switch over to a new card without having to do anything but you never know.

There hasn't been any complaints on here as far I can see so all may be ok.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2011)

I had to ring the Credit Card centre anyway and they told me that the direct debits should be fine as I had not changed the CC number. 

Oddly enough, if you have direct debits on a Laser Card, they have to be set up again.

Brendan


----------



## Brussels (9 Sep 2011)

Point of principle - there is no such thing as a direct debit on the credit card. If you give your credit card details to pay a utility bill these are recurring payments rather than direct debits and they cannot avail of the protection provided by the Direct Debit Guarantee.


----------



## Gulliver (9 Sep 2011)

Brussels said:


> Point of principle - there is no such thing as a direct debit on the credit card. If you give your credit card details to pay a utility bill these are recurring payments rather than direct debits and they cannot avail of the protection provided by the Direct Debit Guarantee.


 
Excellent point, Brussels.  In a previous life I was the author of DD scheme rules and of the DD guarantee.  It is a formal scheme, with scheme management and oversight. 

So called Direct Debits on a card are nothing more than an individual agreement between yourself and the payee to allow recurring payments.  There is no scheme behind them, and consequently no scheme rules.


----------



## Gulliver (9 Sep 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Oddly enough, if you have direct debits on a Laser Card, they have to be set up again.
> 
> Brendan


 
Direct debit on a Laser card???  Thats a new concept a far as I am aware.  Direct debits are associated with the account, rather than with the card.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2011)

Gulliver said:


> Direct debit on a Laser card???  Thats a new concept a far as I am aware.  Direct debits are associated with the account, rather than with the card.



That  did occur to me at the time ok. 

Brendan


----------



## Brussels (12 Sep 2011)

Again no such thing as a DD on a laser card. The DD mandate as approved by the DD scheme requires the payer to provide an NSC and account number. Any other mandate that requires a CC number or a Laser card number is not valid for the DD scheme.


----------



## Complainer (12 Sep 2011)

McAfee just make up a new expiry date for their credit card charges;

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1009714&postcount=13


----------



## STEINER (11 Apr 2013)

What is the position when a credit card expires which is used to pay a monthly subscription?  The bank issues a new card, same number with a new future expiry date.  I don't see how the monthly subscription can be authorised/taken automatically without a valid expiry date.

I have an annual membership with the GAA season ticket and they are clear that I should supply to them the new expiry date should a card expire.

http://www.gaa.ie/tickets-and-merchandise/tickets/gaa-season-ticket/faqs/

Presumably, a monthly credit card payment, such as gym membership, would fail if the date of card expiry was reached?


----------

